# Is brushless taking over jobs???



## hrnts69 (Apr 12, 2007)

Are brushless motors destroying the motor builders/tuners careers??? Like EA Motorsports, Fantom Racing Motors, Truespeed, etc. Do you think they are losing bussines from racers by the brushless motors??? The BRL Series is all brushless, so where does that put the builders/tuners in the market??? Sorry for the stupid question, i was just curious bout that.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

Yup!

Just like the AUTOMOTIVE business Killed the Horse and Buggy business.

As time progresses..so does technology...

Brushed motors are being replace by the BETTER, More efficient and more cost effective BRUSHLESS MOTORS.

What will this do to the motor tuners and mod motor winders? Since MOD racing wasn't super big the last few years....I think they were hurting already, but it will affect the tuners who re-tune STOCK and 19t motors.


----------



## Doctor Debit (Oct 8, 2007)

I agree with swtour. My preferred spin on this is that more folks will be attracted to racing since you can race more and fiddle less. I race in two stock classes, and must have at least 8 motors. Someone has always heard of a hot new motor or new tuner. I'd rather invest in a good brushless setup and spend my time bashing, turning practice laps, and racing.

People who love racing and need something to do can build more tracks and promote racing to new segments of the population.


----------



## 98Ron (Jun 14, 2004)

Think about what Lipo's will do the battery matchers, any are the same folks that do motors.


----------



## Rickity Racer (Feb 21, 2004)

Brushless might put more money in the tracks pockets, besides just entry fees for providing a place for the sponsored guys to race.  

I can remember the days when a track made money from parts and racing was the "extra"..today the "extra" is selling parts and relying on race fees to keep the doors open..


----------



## KenBajdek (Oct 7, 2001)

Most racers will find a place to spend the money we saved with brushless by tryng new tire compounds or different spring combos etc. BL has allowed most of us to really focus on the driving and chassis setup.


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

hrnts69 said:


> Are brushless motors destroying the motor builders/tuners careers??? Like EA Motorsports, Fantom Racing Motors, Truespeed, etc. Do you think they are losing bussines from racers by the brushless motors??? The BRL Series is all brushless, so where does that put the builders/tuners in the market??? Sorry for the stupid question, i was just curious bout that.


Short attention span...???  
2 post's in and we're off track, LOL.

YES, brushless hurts, BUT, most of the company's have other sources of income besides the motor end of it :thumbsup:


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

Brushless to the only way to go ,ounce you've tried it , you'll never go back.

Things change and these companies , if aggressive , will find other avenues to make money. :thumbsup:


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

..hey, at least with motors like the NoVAKS they are U.S. built (unlike the Brushed Motors who I believe were ALL imports) 

That should be a shot in the ARM for the U.S. trade!~


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

My guess is, if you are only in the Oval Bushed motor niche, this is not your main job because oval isnt big enough to make a living at. I know EA told me he quit his job as a automotive technician to do R/C full time, but he is more heavily involved in the On road market which is leaps and bounds bigger than oval. Now if they (meaning On road, offroad ) go fully Brushless and to Li-pos that could spell the end for some smaller motor/matcher outfits.


----------



## katf1sh (Jan 17, 2002)

not so fast fellas....i see the day where you buy one off hand wound brushless motors! team 10.5 wound motors and the like...open mod has just begun to sniff the posibilities...this years snowbirds you will not be able to buy the motors in 90% of the team guys cars....why do you think dieter went back to trinity?


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

Yes brushless IS taking over. and I have to say THANK GOD for it!!I think it will attract many newcomers to racing due to the fact that now ANYBODY can have a race worthy powerplant in there ride without having to learn motor tuning techniques. And that means the focus can be shifted back to driving instead of which tuner has the hot motor this month. KATFISH is right about the custom wound brushless.. it will only be amatter of time before some of the motor tuners figure out the ins and outs of winding a BL motor and start offering up some custom wound mods.At least if I were in there shoes I would start looking for the resources needed to start producing custom wound BL motors before the group of brushed motor racers out there gets so small that that peice of the market wont be worth fighting over with other motor tuners out there.I for one used to be a brushed guy, not any more, I can spend my time in the pits relaxing instead of trueing comms and tuning motors!!


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

420 Tech R/C said:


> Yes brushless IS taking over. and I have to say THANK GOD for it!!I think it will attract many newcomers to racing due to the fact that now ANYBODY can have a race worthy powerplant in there ride without having to learn motor tuning techniques. And that means the focus can be shifted back to driving instead of which tuner has the hot motor this month. KATFISH is right about the custom wound brushless.. it will only be amatter of time before some of the motor tuners figure out the ins and outs of winding a BL motor and start offering up some custom wound mods.At least if I were in there shoes I would start looking for the resources needed to start producing custom wound BL motors before the group of brushed motor racers out there gets so small that that peice of the market wont be worth fighting over with other motor tuners out there.I for one used to be a brushed guy, not any more, I can spend my time in the pits relaxing instead of trueing comms and tuning motors!!


 
Brushless is a good thing for this sport !

So just left this thread fade away and get on to other things :thumbsup:


----------



## Echeconnee (Nov 14, 1998)

As long as we stick with metering the motors and the tolerences we have in place it won't matter if the motor is hand wound. The best speed upgrade for a brushless motor is a new set of ceramic bearings. Other than that a better set up will be the biggest factor for speed. I still think for all racing other than open mod the Novak motor should be the only motor allowed, PERIOD!!!!! Full size legends cars use one motor and the series is very successful.


katf1sh said:


> not so fast fellas....i see the day where you buy one off hand wound brushless motors! team 10.5 wound motors and the like...open mod has just begun to sniff the posibilities...this years snowbirds you will not be able to buy the motors in 90% of the team guys cars....why do you think dieter went back to trinity?


----------



## blade (Oct 1, 2007)

I for one, am a nitro guy. There will always be nitro, because there will always be people wanting that extra rush you get with a nitro motor. :thumbsup:


----------

